# Worming your fish



## stan1973 (12 Dec 2012)

Hi

What treatment do you use to worm your fish please?


----------



## dw1305 (13 Dec 2012)

Hi all,
Levamisole as "Harka-Verm" for caged birds for _Camallanus_. I think the only legal wormer you can get off prescription is "Fluke plus", containing Praziquantel (an anthelmintic and tape worm killer) and "Wormer plus" containing Flubendazole.

Flubendazole didn't work when I suffered from _Camallanus_, but "Harka Verm" did.

cheers Darrel


----------



## hinch (13 Dec 2012)

I just JBL's nedol its a broad spectrum wormer using Benzimidazole seems to do the job

http://www.jbl.de/en/aquatics-freshwate ... /jbl-nedol


----------



## BigTom (13 Dec 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Flubendazole didn't work when I suffered from _Camallanus_, but "Harka Verm" did.
> 
> cheers Darrel



I'm sure the doctor could have given you something on prescription Darrel.

On a semi-related note, I successfully cleared up what I suspect was a gill fluke outbreak using flubendazole, which was all I had on hand.


----------



## roadmaster (4 Jan 2013)

Prazipro.


----------

